# cámara de popa



## Onager

I am translating a text and I came across this nautical term "camara de popa."  All I can find out is that "popa" is the stern of a ship. Unfortunately, I cannot find out exactly what is a "camara de popa"

My best guess is a "stern cabin"

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## PaulaGiner

Onager I guess you are right, the "camara de popa" is the cabin where the crew can meet where in a boat. If the popa is the stern of a boat, the "camara" is the name that we use to name that type of room of a boat. The translation would be right, but what I can't say is where the cabin would be: if outside or under the "roof", I'm not this good at nautical terms.

I hope I helped you.
Paula.


----------



## Onager

Thank you Paula. My other guess is that "camara de popa" is the stern deck.


----------



## PaulaGiner

Mmm maybe if you post the entire sentence with the contextt I could tell you right, but I guess that if they would want to talk about the stern deck itself they would have written: "cubierta de popa" instead of "camara de popa". Usually "camara" in this context means someplace closed.


----------



## Onager

Thank you Paula. Your answer is leading me to believe that stern cabin is better.

The complete sentence goes

Instalado en la cámara de popa, mediante cuatro pesos, que fueron canjeados por un tarjetoncito amarillo y grasiento por el uso, principió la maniobra de largar. 

Unfortunately, there is nothing else in the sentence nor the paragraph that gives me additional clues to the correct translation of "Camara de popa"


----------



## PaulaGiner

I think that "stern cabin" is the best translation. The sentence says that some sailor from that cabin initiallized the trip, so I guess is somewhere closed as I said before.
I'm glad I helped you!


----------



## Onager

After doing a bit more research, I am looking at the nautical terms "poop" and "poop deck." Popa and poop, I suspect, have the same Latin root "puppis." 

I am now more inclined to use the term "poop deck" as some dictionaries define poop deck as an enclosed part of the superstructure at the stern.


----------



## pacosancas

Hello,

Would be nice to know what type of vessel your text is about. Normally the Spanish word for *cabin* would be *camarote*, but if talking about old ships, then *camara* was the term used. 

If a modern vesel, then probalby *camara* refers to some type of *chamber* (e.g., hyperbaric chamber).

"Cubierta de popa" (aft/stern deck) is not an option here. "Poop deck" translates as "cubierta de toldilla".

So my guess is *stern/aft cabin*, but more data about the specific vessel would probalby help.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Cámara de popa would be "the great cabbin of a ship".
In old ships it would be the capitain cabin.


----------



## Onager

Thank you pacosancas and fernanobn97007 for your input. 

The ship is a  steam-powered paddle steamer that is used as a passenger ferry. This from a book written in the 1870's


----------



## pacosancas

Hi again, 

I forgot a third meaning for camara in this context: *cámara de máquinas*, which means *engine room*

I am not familiar with old steam vessels, so I'm uncertain if the meaning ponted out by Fernando (Aft cabin = *captain's cabin* in old sail ships) is the right one. What is the exact sentence?


----------

